# Deutschtek



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

As the title suggests, anyone on here ever used/heard of these guys in Glasgow? Nearly all my work is carried out by dealership or a relevant partner but considering giving these guys a go??


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Is that a VAG specialist I take it mate? Never heard of them, will give them a quick Google for you see what comes up. :thumb:

edit: http://www.deutschtek.co.uk/index.html not VAG but they cater for all German motors, give them a shout see how you get on.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

They look ok, i wouldnt trust them though.

http://www.audivwrepaircentre.co.uk/index.html but arent much cheaper than dealer well not for me anyway infact they are £10 more expensive.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

If you don't mind travelling I highly recommend Star Performance in Fife.
It's the only place I take my car.
Theyv fitted coilovers for me as well as services, brakes, belts etc etc. can't fault the service.
They do 4 wheel geometry as well.
Jim and his guys know their VAG.

Google them if your interested bud :thumb:


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

AaronGTi said:


> If you don't mind travelling I highly recommend Star Performance in Fife.
> It's the only place I take my car.
> Theyv fitted coilovers for me as well as services, brakes, belts etc etc. can't fault the service.
> They do 4 wheel geometry as well.
> ...


I dont mind travelling, would just wait until I need quite a bit of work done and put it in. Cheers bud :thumb:


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

For a few years now i have used owen ferry german independents in paisley, prices are fantastic as is their work, they also take great care of the car, have used main dealers and a good few indy's in the past but now only people to touch my car is owen ferry's


----------



## andyg0141 (Oct 22, 2008)

Deutschtek are great! Used them a few times for services, timing belt replacements etc and the guy, Craig I think, is always really helpfull and they always have lots of high end cars in (Ferraris, Aston Martins etc)!

Cheers, Andy


----------



## pjgraham86 (Sep 12, 2006)

+1 for Deutschtek - have used them for servicing on my Merc and find them very knowledgeable guys and the prices are reasonable. Will be back there in March for my annual service.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

i can recommend David Myletts in Thornlie bank.i take my mk1 Golf there and there cheap,family business and they dont rip you off,they do all makes of cars but are a vw specialist a lot of the guys in the aircooled vw scence get there campers and beetles done there.

will be taking my fiat seiceno abarth there soon too. 01416214411 tell them stuart from paisley with the white mk1 convertible sent you. think there labour rate is around 30 to 35 per hour and if you ask nicely you may be able to do a cash deal on the labour .


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

AaronGTi said:


> If you don't mind travelling I highly recommend Star Performance in Fife.
> It's the only place I take my car.
> Theyv fitted coilovers for me as well as services, brakes, belts etc etc. can't fault the service.
> They do 4 wheel geometry as well.
> ...


Another vote for Star Performance here...

My chariot is heading back up there on Saturday for it's timing belt. :driver:

They don't have the usual stigma attached with garages, I experienced Jim turning away work as he couldn't find anything wrong with a guys Polo GTI... :thumb:


----------



## hotrod09 (May 25, 2011)

I have heard only good things about them in the past. Give them a go!


----------



## mowflow (Apr 8, 2011)

Started using Deutschtek this year when i needed timing belt and water pump done. I called a few places for a quote and they gave the best price and also sounded the most professional on the phone. Added bonus that they are 2 minutes walk from my work. I got them to fit some new brakes just last week and they were fine with me supplying the parts. I highly recommend them.


----------

